# youre damn right i got the blues



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

sweet.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Who told the cook he could leave the kitchen. Memphis slim wants his guitar back. Kidding, nice work John.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Who told the cook he could leave the kitchen. Memphis slim wants his guitar back. Kidding, nice work John.


 
marcus robinson is not the kitchen cook. i find no humor in your lame attempt at humor.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

high fibre said:


> marcus robinson is not the kitchen cook. i find no humor in your lame attempt at humor.


Lighten up Francis.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

technical, please share. looks good.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

high fibre said:


> marcus robinson is not the kitchen cook. i find no humor in your lame attempt at humor.



I'm sorry, I'm a confused idiot. that's the ex-NFL wide receiver who is now a bluesman?

fill us in, please.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

high fibre said:


> marcus robinson is not the kitchen cook. i find no humor in your lame attempt at humor.


Like i am suppose to know every black guy with a gibson is somebody you hold in high regard. Rest assured this feeling of yours will pass!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

its not the guitar

he is at the helm of the largest development that has ever been unleashed in this county.

about 2000 homes/ condos, office spaces, water park, golf course.

looks/clothes can be decieving.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> technical, please share. looks good.


 
signs that are white letters on black background are almost always "cut in"

meaning you roll out the background with white, and then cut in the letters with black. it covers better this way, and its very fast.

thats one coat of white block filler with one coat of black aura saitin on top.


----------

